# Ten Words That Don't Exist



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ten Words That Don't Exist, But Should

1. AQUADEXTROUS (ak wa deks'trus) adj. Possessing the ability to turn the
bathtub tap on and off with your toes.

2. CARPERPETUATION (kar'pur pet u a shun) n. The act, when vacuuming,
of running over a string or a piece of lint at least a dozen times, reaching
over and picking it up, examining it, then putting it back down to give the
vacuum one more chance.

3. DISCONFECT (dis kon fekt') v. To sterilize the piece of confection (lollipop)
you dropped on the floor by blowing on it, assuming this will somehow remove
all the germs.

4. ELBONICS (el bon'iks) n. The actions of two people maneuvering for one
armrest in a movie theater.

5. FRUST (frust) n. The small line of debris that refuses to be swept onto
the dust pan and keeps backing a person across the room until he finally
decides to give up and sweep it under the rug.

6. LACTOMANGULATION (lak' to man gyu lay' shun) n. Manhandling the "open
here" spout on a milk container so badly that one has to resort to the
'illegal' side.

7. PEPPIER (peph ee ay') n. The waiter at a fancy restaurant whose sole
purpose seems to be walking around asking diners if they want fresh ground
pepper.

8. PHONESIA (fo nee' zhuh) n. The affliction of dialing a phone number and
forgetting whom you were calling just as they answer.

9. PUPKUS (pup'kus) n. The moist residue left on a window after a dog
presses its nose to it.

10. TELECRASTINATION (tel e kras tin ay' shun) n. The act of always letting
the phone ring at least twice before you pick it up, even when you're only
six inches away.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> 10. TELECRASTINATION (tel e kras tin ay' shun) n. The act of always letting
> the phone ring at least twice before you pick it up, even when you're only
> six inches away.


Is it TELECRASTINATION when you let it ring twice to give the caller ID time to kick in?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Bogy said:


> Is it TELECRASTINATION when you let it ring twice to give the caller ID time to kick in?


If you're using a 942 for your caller ID you need to wait till the third ring.


----------



## Couch_Potato (Apr 27, 2006)

My favorite of Rich Hall's Sniglets is: Blivett (blih' vit) - v. To turn one's pillow over and over, looking for the cool spot.

econsultant.com/sniglets/sniglets-starting-with-a.html


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Bogy said:


> Is it TELECRASTINATION when you let it ring twice to give the caller ID time to kick in?





n0qcu said:


> If you're using a 942 for your caller ID you need to wait till the third ring.


Speaking of TELECRASTINATION, in my case (yes, I _have_ a case), I wait 'til the 4th ring to answer --
that way, the few callers I have don't think I'm just sitting around with the phone in my ear waiting for it
to ring, which I am, but _they_ don't need to know that! :grin:

TELECRASTINATOR: Someone who excels in the art of _not_ answering the phone until just before the
caller hangs Up.
.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

CELLCRASTINATION, Letting the cell phone ring 4 times because you groove to the music and then wonder why all your calls goes to voice mail


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

tomcrown1 said:


> CELLCRASTINATION, Letting the cell phone ring 4 times because you groove to the music and then wonder why all your calls goes to voice mail


Needs to move to the "blond" section!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:thats:


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

Here's a few of my favorites.


Anaception (an a sep' shun) - n. The body's ability to actually affect television reception by moving about the room.


Attrinyl (a try' nil) - n. (chemical symbol: At) A black, bulletproof, totally inflexible type of plastic, used primarily in covers of pay phone directories.


Blithwapping - v. Using anything BUT a hammer to hammer a nail into the wall, such as shoes, lamp bases, doorstops, etc.


Blossor - n. The hair style one has after removing a baseball cap.

Brattled (brat' uld) - adj. The unsettling feeling, at a stoplight, that the busload of kids that just pulled up beside you is making fun of you.

Bugpedal (bug' ped uhl) - v. To accelerate or decelerate rapidly in an attempt to remove a clinging insect from a car's windshield.


----------

